
Ask HN: What online course platforms have you used to *take* courses? - webmaven
Another thread is asking about platform recommendations for creating a course, but I firmly believe in going to where customers are already gathering.<p>So, what online course platforms have you used to enroll in (and ideally complete) a free, freemium, or paid course?<p>And particularly for paid courses, what induced to to make the purchase?
======
mda590
Generally I get courses from 3 different places:

1) Udemy - I get a lot of courses here on random subjects that I find
interesting, or don't even know I find interesting until I go through the
course catalog. Udemy tends to have a lot of sales (courses for $10-15 each)
and the content is generally well put together and informative. I've mostly
taken photography courses from here, but they have a wide range of stuff.

2) Linux Academy - I like LA because they tend to have a lot of updated
content on some of the newest in cloud and systems management technologies.
They also have well put together packages for certifications and things, such
as AWS.

3) A Cloud Guru - Always get my AWS courses from here. I always wondered if
they would be successful since they were specializing in such a niche area,
but with AWS' rapid development and release of new products, I am sure they
are having no trouble. The content here is well researched and put together,
and the course creators are very engaged with their community.

The main things that are important, I think, for an online course platform
are: 1) Quality content - put some effort into knowing what you're talking
about. Don't just seem like you're reading out of a textbook, or putting
together slides based off of some other source. Provide anecdotal information
during the course that goes along with the subject you're talking about, show
you know your stuff. 2) Engage with your learners - as someone taking an
online course, it's always nice to be able to ask questions about something
either that I need more clarification on or want more details about. Provide a
platform to ask those questions, and allow the community to chime in and
answer. Also be engaged as the course creator.

